
Ask HN: Are peer to peer marketplaces required to charge Sales Tax? - Dok101
I&#x27;m having trouble finding the answer to this on Google and I couldn&#x27;t get any answers on Quora, so I thought I might ask this question on HN.<p>If I start an online marketplace for people to buy and sell goods online (All second-hand goods, almost all sold for less than they were purchased for) is it still necessary to charge sales tax on the sale of these items. If it is neccesary, is my marketplace responsible for charging and collecting sales tax or can I leave the responsibility to collect sales tax to the seller?
======
charlesdm
This sounds like a question for a tax lawyer. You won't be able to get a
conclusive answer here, to be honest.

What if you get audited down the line? Are you going to refer them to a HN
answer?

~~~
Dok101
I'm just looking for general advice here. In the near future, I will look for
a lawyer in this specific domain, but for now, just starting up the business,
I'm just looking for someone to point me in the right direction in regards to
marketplace taxes.

